# Sargent Surf Sunday



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but the surf in Sargent is still so messed up that it's almost unfishable. There is no beach at all, the waves are breaking on the salt grass, and all the fresh water from the Brazos has it looking like chocolate milk. If you think seaweed getting on your line is bad, you should try trees, a little sargassum can't hold a candle to a 80 foot oak tree. We fished hard with shrimp, crab, and mullet and all we got was 1 26" red. The good news is, the flooded marsh between the beach and the intercoastal is loaded with mullet of all sizes. We caught enough to fill 8 gallon ziploc bags for the freezer, so at least I'll have some bait when the water get's right again. The fishing was bad, but sitting on the beach drinking beer is still better than being at work.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

A few birds


----------



## jordanmills (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that is a nasty beach right now. Nice pics though.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

One more thing, because of rule #20 I can't post the picture or talk about it, but the thing that this was attached to was curled up on my driveway in Sargent sunning it's self and I almost stepped on it when I got out of my truck. Please keep your eyes open all the time and watch where you step.









Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update! Sucks it still sucks....


----------



## matagordamudskipper (Feb 18, 2006)

Nice pictures of the American Oyster Catcher


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Horrible! Thanks for the information.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

Is the cedar lake cut open again? Also does anyone know if the San Bernard got pushed open?


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

diveback said:


> Is the cedar lake cut open again? Also does anyone know if the San Bernard got pushed open?


The cedar lake cut was open a couple months ago, but I haven't been able to get down there lately because of all the trees washed up on the road. I'm not sure about the San Bernard, but I think the only way it will ever open back up is with a dredge.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

I fished around Surfside/Freeport Sunday, and had about the same luck. Tried mullet and crab with no takers, and only had about 2 car lengths of beach showing at most - Surfside beach is usually very roomy. The current in the surf was very strong, I didn't wade out much past knee height, and I don't think I was even off the beach at that point!

Moved on to try Xmas bay and caught what I now think was a sea robin. It was ugly as hell and had wings.

PS: If you gave a boost to a grey Nissan Titan with a dead battery on the beach: Thank you very much - I owe you one.


----------



## illesr23 (Oct 22, 2013)

TFTR! Any updates to the condition of the beach/surf? I plan on heading out from Killeen to wet some lines but not if there are trees floating around in the water. Any info is much appreciated.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

illesr23 said:


> TFTR! Any updates to the condition of the beach/surf? I plan on heading out from Killeen to wet some lines but not if there are trees floating around in the water. Any info is much appreciated.


The surf was like glass yesterday, but still muddy.


----------



## illesr23 (Oct 22, 2013)

Thank you sir. Guess we'll go to High Island instead.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Sharkchum,

Appreciate all your info! I wanted to get your take on fishing with live mullet vs cut. I was fishing some 7-8" live mullet in the surf last weekend (water pretty clear) but I was wondering what you would do. I would typically try both cut and live, but I wanted get your overall preference or opinion.

Thanks


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gaftop said:


> Sharkchum,
> 
> Appreciate all your info! I wanted to get your take on fishing with live mullet vs cut. I was fishing some 7-8" live mullet in the surf last weekend (water pretty clear) but I was wondering what you would do. I would typically try both cut and live, but I wanted get your overall preference or opinion.
> 
> Thanks


 I'll start off my saying I'm the laziest fisherman in the world, and I want to get the most rewards for the least amount of work. I try to keep everything as easy and simple as possible so I can spend more time catching and less time fishing. Live mullet work great and I've caught a lot of nice fish on them, but I catch just as many or more on cut mullet. It's one thing to keep a few finger mullet alive for bait, but to keep a usable supply of 6" to 12" mullet alive involves more work than I'm willing to put out. If I happen to have a live mullet and a rod that needs bait at the same time, I'll hook it through the tail and toss it out, but other than that it's not worth the hassle. If they don't fly off the hook when you cast , getting launched at mach 10 or hitting the water with enough force to crush concrete will usually kill them anyway. I prefer to cut them in half, cut off all the fins, and hook them through the eye and out the top of the head. This gives you a streamline bait both while casting and in the current that has plenty of scent, stays on the hook good, and gives you a great hook-up ratio.


----------



## gaftop (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you! Good information, interesting about cutting off the fins. I still don't believe the part about your being Lazy though.


----------

